# wanted landrover



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

hi i have just sold my landrover 200tdi, i am looking for another if anybody in gb knows any 1 who has got 1 for sle with tax & mot thanks mac


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

There are loads on Ebay







http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LAND-ROVER-DISCOVERY-200-TDI-BLACK-OFF-ROAD-12month-mot-/310288965801?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item483ea9e0a9


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

nice discovery, i use to drive a Defender td4. Rather rude and uncomfy, but I love it. Why did you sell it?


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

i got a good price for it, so i will just buy a cheaper one and do it up for offroading and mooching, i am not keen on the drive of the defender to but a cracking vehicle


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks but ive scanned ebay they want to much on there and they are a bit shedy for the price there asking for. i am giong getting one on tuesday from tilbrook, god knows were that is ha ha


----------

